# Mela - Bullmastiff (Hope Rescue)



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Mela is a beautiful 2 year old Bullmastiff girl and is currently on foster in Newcastle Emlyn, West Wales.

The Mela fact file
Dog status: Good, can be a little OTT for small dogs. Mela would love a new home with canine company.
Cat staus: Good but very interested. She is also good with horses and chickens
Child status: She loves children 
House training: Very good, let you know if she needs to go out
Home alone: Fine to be left for a few hours with canine company. can be vocal if left on her own. 
Basic training: Has all the basics but is a big, bright dog so would benefit from further training and mental stimulation. 
Special skill: Chomping through tennis balls in 10 seconds flat










Oh Mela, how we all love you

She is a firm favourite with the staff team and her foster carers could not be happier with her. She is a real gem of a dog. Friendly with people and she loves children

Mela is good with other dogs and has settled well with her canine playmates in foster care. She will stand up for herself however, if a scuffle ensues. She can be OTT with small dogs and become excited around them. 
Mela would love to go to a new home with some canine company but they would need to be medium or large dogs. She may be able to be rehomed as an only dog to someone who is home for most of the day and has a lot of time to give to her.










Mela is good with cats but can be a little over familiar with them! She is also calm around horses and has shown no interest in the chickens.

Mela is in foster care with a 2 year old boy who has become the apple of her eye. She could be rehomed with gentle, dog savvy children. She is a real cuddle monster and adores affection from children and adults alike. She is excellent to handle and even has kisses for the vet. She also loves the car and hops right in.










Mela can be left for a few hours if she has canine company. She can be vocal if she is left all on her own. 
She is house trained and will let you know if she needs to go out by pacing and whining by the back door.

All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

aww what a lovely girl but again my daughter is to young


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> aww what a lovely girl but again my daughter is to young


Unsure why you say your daughter is too young as there is no age restriction mentioned in Mela's write up.

Hope Rescue does not have blanket policies as each dog is assessed inidvidually for its needs and each application matched. The assessment not only reflects the time the dog has spent in a foster home but also any previous history there may be.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

i was having a look on the web site and it said 1 of the policys is that a dogs will not be re homed with children under 5

and in the past have never had any luck with rescuse due to my daughters age 

so have kind of given up


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

The guidelines on the site are just that - dogs are assessed individually and if previous history is know there is flexibility in the age of children guidelines especially when dogs are fostered with young children as Mela is. Pound stray dogs are generally assessed more cautiously that home surrenders as there is no previous history.

If you are interested in Mela I would suggest you fill in an interest form and return it to Heather who can discuss this in person  There is a however other interest.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

How much is the usual donation?


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a lovely girl and I hope she gets her forever home soon


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd take her in a second if I could, she'd get on so well with my mastiff and shepherd I just know it. Hope she finds her forever home soon, she's a beauty xx


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> How much is the usual donation?


The donation is £150.

All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered (if over 6 months), vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming.


----------



## ashlie (Mar 5, 2011)

hi there, i am interested in this dog and was wondering if she is still available ?


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Mela is currently reserved pending a homecheck next week. I will update again as soon as I know anything more


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Mela has now been rehomed


----------



## ashlie (Mar 5, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> aww what a lovely girl but again my daughter is to young


hi there i am just wondering if mela is still available and if so where is she ? really interested so hope to hear back sson. thanks, ashlie


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Mela has been rehomed.


----------



## Xena1 (Apr 13, 2011)

ashlie said:


> hi there, i am interested in this dog and was wondering if she is still available ?


Hiya, you could always try the Large Breed Dog Rescue, they normally have Bullmastiffs there looking for a good home.

You can find the rescue on Facebook!


----------

